# Do we have a canyon dealer in U.S.A. yet?????



## mannymerc

I want a canyon ultimate but dont want to travel to Europe to get one, do we have a dealer here in the states yet?????


----------



## Notvintage

No we don't. Weird.


----------



## Rashadabd

They are basically not interested in selling here from what I hear. There are plenty of other good options though:

How on earth do you buy a Canyon bike in North America? - CyclingNews Forum


----------



## Silchas Ruin

Thats' funny. I know Sonya Looney ride for them, and she's a North American pro. Perhaps their testing the waters.


----------



## cannonf600

I have 2 and really like them.I get lots of compliments and like riding a bike that you won't see 10 more at a group ride.I found 1 of them in the US used a at a very reasonable price the other 1 I had someone ship it to me from Poland and its brand new.If you want 1 have someone in Europe ship it to you(frameset is lighter and a better option) USPS or DHL both are good with no problems with customs.Canyon keeps saying that they will enter the US market but this has be going on from 2010.If they do come do not expect to see a dealer as they will have a US office and ship directly to you.They did not ship to the UK at one time but now have a office,shipping and warranty dept.,etc there.Road Bike Action last said possibly 2015 but IMO I do not think that's going to happen because they have a hard time keeping inventory for Europe and the UK,just check the wait time on there new and most popular bikes and frames.


----------



## mannymerc

unfortunately I dont know anyone in Europe so if I want one Im going to have to travel and buy it, curious what other good options do we have here that are comparable to it.?


----------



## cannonf600

Giant makes Canyon bikes and many others like Colnago Scott,Trek,etc.The Giant TCR looks similar to the new Ultimate CF SLX and the new Scott Addict looks just like it.


----------

